# Hopper with Sling upgrade fees



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Starting 1/17/13, The fee for existing customers to upgrade to a "Hopper with Sling" will be $200 to $300 depending on the customers standing with Dish. Thats a minimum $150 increase over the current Hopper upgrade fee.


----------



## Yankee (Oct 24, 2011)

VDP07 said:


> Starting 1/17/13, The fee for existing customers to upgrade to a "Hopper with Sling" will be $200 to $300 depending on the customers standing with Dish. Thats a minimum $150 increase over the current Hopper upgrade fee.


I wonder how many people that have the Hopper 1 will upgrade to the Hopper 2 and pay 200 to 300 dollars. I know wont only thing i care bout is the Sling


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"Yankee" said:


> I wonder how many people that have the Hopper 1 will upgrade to the Hopper 2 and pay 200 to 300 dollars. I know wont only thing i care bout is the Sling


Not me. Already have Sling Adapters, WiFi dongles.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I just bought a Roku HD for 50 bucks. Very nice for streaming a lot of free "stuff". Really nice if you have Amazon Prime, actually has your watchlist (where many smart TV's don't). Had too many problems streaming Dish stuff. Have one Sling adapter for on the road DVR streaming.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

VDP07 said:


> Starting 1/17/13, The fee for existing customers to upgrade to a *"Hopper with Sling"* will be $200 to $300 depending on the customers standing with Dish. Thats a minimum $150 increase over the current Hopper upgrade fee.


It has official name: *Hopper 2*.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

VDP07 said:


> Starting 1/17/13, The fee for existing customers to upgrade to a "Hopper with Sling" will be $200 to $300 depending on the customers standing with Dish. Thats a minimum $150 increase over the current Hopper upgrade fee.


I was told the upgrade fee would be the "same" (e.g. $ 50) as the existing upgrade to Hopper. We are hearing different things (shocker) from different sources at Dish.

It would be really nice, when a new product is launched, that Dish have a pricing structure set up (and in the press release) for the millions of existing customers who may be curious.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith said:


> It has official name: *Hopper 2*.


Who told you that? Its called Hopper With Sling, just like its branded on the outside of the box its shipped in and as well as the bezzle. The Hopper 2000 is the Hopper and the new model is Hopper with Sling.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

pmjones said:


> I was told the upgrade fee would be the "same" (e.g. $ 50) as the existing upgrade to Hopper. We are hearing different things (shocker) from different sources at Dish.
> 
> *It would be really nice, when a new product is launched, that Dish have a pricing structure set up* (and in the press release) for the millions of existing customers who may be curious.


The H2 is not set to launch until the 17th and the pricing structure is set, according to documents that were sent to me on the 7th. I can understand why the pricing details would not be included at the CES press conference. That venue is there to hype companies and the products they sell.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> Who told you that? Its called Hopper With Sling, just like its branded on the outside of the box its shipped in and as well as the bezzle. The Hopper 2000 is the Hopper and the new model is Hopper with Sling.


Better update your "knowledge" .... start from reading white label on a back the DVR and press Menu twice.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

When I checked with the tech Support group, and the CS group, neither of the reps I got had any idea what I was even talking about.
Tried explaining to me that-
"You cannot transfer recordings to an iPad, only an external drive".
"The Hopper doesn't have Sling built in, but you can add an adapter, and stream to your iPad".

Thanks for the info I already know. Didn't bother pointing out that the streaming function is a 50/50 proposition at best.

I spent most of the online chat copying and pasting press release info.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I already have a Hopper and 2 Joeys. I am getting ready to get a second Hopper. 

What should I expect my cost to be for the Hopper and installation?

Also...should I wait for this Hopper 2? What is the difference?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Better update your "knowledge" .... start from reading white label on a back the DVR and press Menu twice.


You crack me up. Menu 2x ...Hopper with Sling...white label on back...XIP 913.

So tell me again where you see that it is called a Hopper 2 or where and when Dish said its officially the Hopper 2?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Calvin386 said:


> I already have a Hopper and 2 Joeys. I am getting ready to get a second Hopper.
> 
> What should I expect my cost to be for the Hopper and installation?
> 
> ...


The Hopper with Sling has double the ram and much faster processor. It also supports "Hopper Transfers" app which allows for you to transfer recorded content to an iPad. It also has built in Sling and Wifi adapter.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Calvin386 said:


> I already have a Hopper and 2 Joeys. I am getting ready to get a second Hopper.
> 
> What should I expect my cost to be for the Hopper and installation?
> 
> ...


In a word...it depends, on your history with Dish, your current contractual status and how conservative you want to play it. I would contact a DIRT member here, they are knowledgeable and helpful. I have negotiated every upgrade, and cut the best deal I could, the last Joey I got for NC. Never have called, I've heard the phone calls can get weird. 
Personally I would get Hooper 2 if I was adding a second, I imagine it's compatible with Hopper 1. It would be no more daring then getting the first generation Hopper...maybe less. Bon Appétit


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> You crack me up. Menu 2x ...Hopper with Sling...white label on back...XIP 913.
> 
> So tell me again where you see that it is called a Hopper 2 or where and when Dish said its officially the Hopper 2?


In SW what is spooling to it.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone who's seen the software spool posts on these threads would know its S300..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seems to me we are live in different worlds ... I'm here, at the site ... last 10 years ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211755


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"VDP07" said:


> Starting 1/17/13, The fee for existing customers to upgrade to a "Hopper with Sling" will be $200 to $300 depending on the customers standing with Dish. Thats a minimum $150 increase over the current Hopper upgrade fee.


Those existing customers without a Hopper can still upgrade to Hopper 1.0 for $50 even after Hopper 2.0 is released.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> I have no idea what you are saying.


the idea is to follow URL what I posted for you


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

. You posted sw spool info and FCC info. I'm not sure why you asked me to follow the link.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The only reason I would upgrade to Hopper 2 is for the send to iPad functionality. The rest seems trivial compared to a Hopper with a Sling which I already have.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> . You posted sw spool info and FCC info. I'm not sure why you asked me to follow the link.


[off-topic]
You know, I don't get how you positioning yourself here, at the forum; are you an employee ? or beta tester ? or just label's reader at CES ? Seems to ignoring anything what is not posted by you and pretending you are the one who knows everything related to echo equipment... I don't get.
[/off-topic]
Just in case to refresh your wondering/curiousity level, do search here when the "XiP913" model has been mention first time ...


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

3HaloODST said:


> Those existing customers without a Hopper can still upgrade to Hopper 1.0 for $50 even after Hopper 2.0 is released.


Yes, and it wouldn't surprise me if that $50 fee was lowered soon as well.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, is there a DIRT team member we can contact about upgrading one of our Hoppers to the new model?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

i was just someone who noticed the info in your posts was inconsistent/incorrect and said something about it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would reserve my answer to that time when the Hopper 2 will hit shelves.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Reserve my answer about the official name of the new Hopper model? I give up going back and forth with you, waste of time.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, first, I could not care less about whether it's called a Hopper 2 or Hopper with Sling or Super Duper Hooper Hopper. 

But - I was planning to upgrade from my 722 + 2 612s setup to a two Hopper/one Joey setup in later January. Seems silly to not go with the latest and greatest, but would it really cost me $200-300? And is that per Hopper????


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just wait for first wave - there should be a promotion for such customers as you ... so it could be your for free;
question is: when the H2 will hit the shelves ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> just wait for first wave - there should be a promotion for such customers as you ... so it could be your for free;
> question is: when the H2 will hit the shelves ?


I read the end of the this month.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

stop squeezing that things !  or we will get H2 tomorrow


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

We can start activating H2's on the 17th. Pricing is $200 to $300 *per*
H2 for upgrades. For new customers subscribing to AT120 or higher 1st H2 is free, a 2nd H2 will be $199. Up to 3 free joeys will still be free for most.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I find it interesting on Dish's part to alienate the base by charging a blanket seemingly exorbitant rate. Trolling for new customers by giving the stuff away is one thing but pissing off the beta testers and faithful here and elsewhere is another. I'm hopeful this will even out on a case by case basis for upgrades.... as it has in the past.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

VDP07 said:


> We can start activating H2's on the 17th. Pricing is $200 to $300 *per*
> H2 for upgrades. For new customers subscribing to AT120 or higher 1st H2 is free, a 2nd H2 will be $199. Up to 3 free joeys will still be free for most.


Hmmm. I'm paying over $100 per month, AT250, HBO, etc. If Dish wants to charge me over $600 to upgrade from my 722 and 2 612s to their latest Hopper technology, they may as well email me DirectTV's phone number - I assume they'll give me their latest technology for a lot less.

$600 to move up to the new DVRs is a real "screw you, existing customer" from Dish. (Oh, I forgot, this is the company that "cares" so much for their customers.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My suggestion would be to WAIT until the receivers are available then work with DIRT.

Despite the higher "list price" for current customers, DIRT has been able to work out better deals for customers in good standing.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

tcatdbs said:


> I just bought a Roku HD for 50 bucks. Very nice for streaming a lot of free "stuff". Really nice if you have Amazon Prime, actually has your watchlist (where many smart TV's don't). Had too many problems streaming Dish stuff. Have one Sling adapter for on the road DVR streaming.


Back when Dish was fighting with AMC wife called and complained to Dish she was missing her shows and Dish sent us a Free Roku HD plus credited our account $35 so she could buy her shows off Amazon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you are and your wife not only one who get the free Roku small box


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Now this is just a great line ...



P Smith said:


> Seems to ignoring anything what is not posted by you and pretending you are the one who knows everything related to echo equipment... I don't get.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

chriscpmtmp;3163359 said:


> Now this is just a great line ...


Agreed, makes perfect sense as always. Especially from someone who seems to always need to have the final word/post. Going as far as telling someone to not disturb a thread when i was confirming a posters idea because he was the last poster,weird dude in my opinion. Or if someone posts something he isn't sure of or posts info he doesn't have, regardless of the fact he has no idea about the posters validity, he argues it or says the poster is in some imaginary world. But it's cool, he's boss so ill keep an eye on my posts and make sure I get the P Smith seal of approval before posting,


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I think a good percentage of my posts were followed up by a P Smith post. This string really made me LOL.



some guy said:


> Agreed, makes perfect sense as always. Especially from someone who seems to always need to have the final word/post. Going as far as telling someone to not disturb a thread when i was confirming a posters idea because he was the last poster,weird dude in my opinion. Or if someone posts something he isn't sure of or posts info he doesn't have, regardless of the fact he has no idea about the posters validity, he argues it or says the poster is in some imaginary world. But it's cool, he's boss so ill keep an eye on my posts and make sure I get the P Smith seal of approval before posting,


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

chriscpmtmp;3164082 said:


> I think a good percentage of my posts were followed up by a P Smith post. This string really made me LOL.


Mine as well


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

So, I just saw a Dirt member post in another part of the board that they do not have the ability to discount the new Hopper with Sling.

Does this mean that upgrading from my 722/612/612 to two Hoppers with Slings and a Joey would require me to pay $600+????? Is this just a way to keep all the Hoppers with Slings reserved for new customers?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

fudpucker;3165039 said:


> So, I just saw a Dirt member post in another part of the board that they do not have the ability to discount the new Hopper with Sling.
> 
> Does this mean that upgrading from my 722/612/612 to two Hoppers with Slings and a Joey would require me to pay $600+????? Is this just a way to keep all the Hoppers with Slings reserved for new customers?


That means they can "work out a special deal". I think most upgrades for hopper w sling are between $200-300 depending on your account. They can offer you what your account qualifies for just like any Dish phone or chat agent. I'm sure they were getting asked left and right if DIRT could do special favors or extra discounts.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

some guy said:


> That means they can "work out a special deal". I think most upgrades for hopper w sling are between $200-300 depending on your account. They can offer you what your account qualifies for just like any Dish phone or chat agent. I'm sure they were getting asked left and right if DIRT could do special favors or extra discounts.


Actually, the DIRT rep made it very clear they have no authorization to do any discounts on Hopper with Sling upgrades. Which I am assuming means Dish is holding the line on discounts.

I'd be interested in whether anyone is getting any discounts on upgrades.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

fudpucker;3165054 said:


> Actually, the DIRT rep made it very clear they have no authorization to do any discounts on Hopper with Sling upgrades. Which I am assuming means Dish is holding the line on discounts.
> 
> I'd be interested in whether anyone is getting any discounts on upgrades.


I think that depends on what you mean. They can offer the price your account is eligible for($200/$300) they just can't go any further with it. They couldn't offer any special discounts when Hopper2000 launched last year either. They are required to follow company policy like all other reps.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

some guy said:


> I think that depends on what you mean. They can offer the price your account is eligible for($200/$300) they just can't go any further with it. They couldn't offer any special discounts when Hopper2000 launched last year either. They are required to follow company policy like all other reps.


Well, yeah - my point is that it looks like Dish is setting the upgrade price for current users (and we are higher end package, well over $100 per month, never missed a payment, etc. etc.) at around $200-300 per Hopper w/ Sling. The upgrade price for the original Hopper was $100, and a Dirt rep was able to make it $50, so my upgrade to two Hoppers was only $100 vs. what looks to be $600 for the HwS.

So my guess is that Dish is wanting to make sure they have plenty of HwSs in stock and are reserving them for new customers, since I doubt many current users are going to spend $300 or $600 for an upgrade.

Sucks to be a current customer.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Could you get away with 1 Hws? I thought I heard that's DISH's policy right now, limit 1 leased HWS. I could be wrong but I recall hearing that. I have one of each and I don't see a need as of right now that would compel me to get a second HWS.


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

some guy said:


> Agreed, makes perfect sense as always. Especially from someone who seems to always need to have the final word/post. Going as far as telling someone to not disturb a thread when i was confirming a posters idea because he was the last poster,weird dude in my opinion. Or if someone posts something he isn't sure of or posts info he doesn't have, regardless of the fact he has no idea about the posters validity, he argues it or says the poster is in some imaginary world. But it's cool, he's boss so ill keep an eye on my posts and make sure I get the P Smith seal of approval before posting,


Click on his user ID to go his page, then "ignore user." Works wonders.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

some guy;3165146 said:


> Could you get away with 1 Hws? I thought I heard that's DISH's policy right now, limit 1 leased HWS. I could be wrong but I recall hearing that. I have one of each and I don't see a need as of right now that would compel me to get a second HWS.


I know if/when I get HwS 1 will be all I will need. Only for the iPad functionality. The other 2 will remain as H2000s. I may wait it out to see if upgrade fees get lower. What worries me is what if they start releasing a new Hopper every year? Lol. Like iPhone/iPad, maybe I should just wait for next year's model?


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I could probably get away with 1 HwS, one older Hopper, and a Joey. But if they charge $300 for the HwS, that's still $350 or more for the upgrade.


----------

